# {RESOLVED} Excel- file format is not valid



## cartwheel (Nov 4, 1999)

A user is trying to open a file in excel and is getting this message, it hasn't been accessed in a while, is it possible to recover this file?


----------



## cartwheel (Nov 4, 1999)

Solved! , I've rather easily figured it out, within a matter of minutes of this post. The file musta been saved as .xls instead of .doc , just copied and renamed extension all is well , maybe this may help someone else


----------

